# Tiny Manx cross needs a new start in life - Prince George, BC



## Pooch&Dosscara (May 22, 2011)

This is Le Mew, she's hard an extremely rough start and needs someone to give her the forever home and the chance for a good life that she deserves.

Le Mew is about two years old but is petite (approx. 8-9lb) in fact she is smaller than my 8 month old kitten. the reason she is so small is that she has already had countless litters of kittens from an early age. Nor has she ever been provided with proper nutrition or vet care. Her owners (my neighbors) recently moved to Vancouver leaving her behind with no one to care for her. 

We have been feeding and snuggling her but we can only do so much as we live in a small place and have many animals of our own. I would LOVE to keep her.  

She is a Manx cross type and is extremely affectionate, she craves cuddles! Though she is also playful and doesn't mind doing her own thing or just lying around relaxing either. She has a unique personality and appearance, with her 1/2 length tail and tiny ears.

She needs to be spayed and brought up-to- on vet care, though I do not have the funds for such an unexpected expense at this time. I would hate to take her to the SPCA but with winter coming around the corner, we may have to.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, she is beautiful! I hope someone up in your area can give her a good home.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried to contact this Manx rescue organization? I don't know anything about them, but found this site on the internet. Manx are a fairly rare breed in Canada, and am sure someone would love to give this lovely girl a home.

— Canada Manx Rescue — ADOPTIONS —*RescueMe.Org

Just curious, is she blind or did she just blink when you the camera flashed? thanks for taking her in and looking after her. I can't understand how people can just move and leave a cat behind.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, I know Prince George! (grew up in Quesnel)--she's really adorable! I'm sure you'll work something out.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is she blind? I have a soft spot in my heart for blind cats. Blind Cat Rescue would post her on their Facebook page. They have a multitude of supporters.


----------



## Pooch&Dosscara (May 22, 2011)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I've been very busy with vet visit after vet visit. All of my rats are elderly and they're all having issues or passing away and we found a lump on our dogs' side which is either a Cyst or MCT so we're waiting on getting that removed/biopsied.

Anyways, thanks everyone!  Mitts & Tess, no, she's not blind - she just seems to think it's hilarious to close her eyes as soon as I take a picture. 

I am happy to announce that a nice lady named Hilary is coming to pick Le Mew up tomorrow. She has two other laid back cats and an older, mellow, cat-friendly American Bully. She seems perfect, already booked an appointment to spay her and is going to do a 12 day shut down so she cat get used to the place. Here's hoping it works out!


----------

